
Where'd You Get That? - exolymph
http://us6.campaign-archive2.com/?u=88819455cab0b1139f96cec4d&id=4c937a83d2
======
learningmore
Online archive of an email newsletter. Snippet: "Today we look at how ideas
move through humans, societies, and countries — sometimes it's an engineered
process, and sometimes it's a chain of serendipitous events"

